# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Klonten in sperma

## rprommens

Ik ben een man van 34 jaar en sinds enkele maanden heb ik last van klonten in mijn sperma.. De kleur is normaal gebleven, wit in mijn geval. De klonterigheid is de ene keer erger dan de andere keer. In het ergste geval zijn er alleen maar klonten.. Afgezien van het feit dat ik het behoorlijk walgelijk vind heb ik er verder geen last van. Ik vraag me af waardoor de klonterigheid veroorzaakt kan worden. Heeft iemand een idee?

Ik vraag me af of het door bepaalde voeding veroorzaakt kan worden, of bijvoorbeeld door veel masturberen maar weinig klaarkomen, of misschien moet de oorzaak wel in een hele andere oorzaak gezocht worden? Misschien heeft het wel iets met vruchtbaarheid te maken?

----------


## Gast1234

Ik heb dit zelf ook en vooral als ik een tijd niet klaargekomen ben, ik denk dat het daar mee te maken heeft. Maar ik zou het ook graag zeker willen weten.

----------


## Gast2

check this

www.sexwoordenboek.nl/sperma_klonten.html

----------


## Pientje

Uit je prostaat komt ook vocht wat zich met het zaad mengt voor je klaarkomt.
Misschien is dat vocht erg afgenomen?

----------


## milaads

Ik ben een jongen van 17 jaar en als ik klaarkom is mijn sperma een soort blokje geworden dat het aanelkaar vast geplakt is , kan iemand me helpen?

----------


## milaads

dankjewel

----------

